# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Cubrición de embalses mediante un sistema flotante fotovoltaico

## Jonasino

> Se realiza un análisis técnico y económico de un novedoso sistema de cubrición flotante
> fotovoltaica (CFFV) para embalses. Tras la fase de diseño conceptual, se realiza el
> desarrollo técnico y económico del sistema en función de las variables estructurales y
> eléctricas principales. A continuación, se procede a su implementación práctica mediante la
> ejecución de un prototipo de 20 kWn y 350 m2 de superficie sobre una balsa en Agost
> (Alicante). La favorable evaluación del prototipo da lugar a la cubrición total que supone la
> instalación de 1.458 paneles PV sobre 750 elementos flotantes que cubren un área de 4.490
> m2. La planta tiene una potencia nominal de 300 kWn, tras su puesta en funcionamiento y
> vertido a red, permite generar energía limpia y reducir la evaporación en la balsa.


CIIP12_1355_1366.3807.pdf

Fuente: [url]http://aeipro.com/files/congresos/2012valencia/

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La verdad que sobre todo para las balsas de riego de toda la zona centro-sur de la Península sería buena idea.

Reduciría bastante la evaporación y formación de limos, a la par que generar energía.

Gracias Jonasino por ponerlo.

----------

